# ACS July 2018



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

Hi all,

Starting this thread for ACS submission in July 2018.

Hubby has submitted ACS on July 8th under 2611 ANZSCO code.


----------



## Awaisi (Jul 17, 2018)

Harini227 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Starting this thread for ACS submission in July 2018.
> 
> Hubby has submitted ACS on July 8th under 2611 ANZSCO code.


I have applied on july 9th as 263111, waiting for outcome... 
Hope to get positive results asap...



My occupation: 263111 (Computer Networks and System Engineer)
Age: 30 points
Edu: 15 points
PTE: 10 points
Experience: 5 Points
Total 60 Points


----------



## Ganesha.aus (Jul 20, 2018)

Hi

What are the present timelines ?
To submit ACS, would scan copy ofuniversity stamped transcripts and marksheets be enough or we have to get them true copy certified ??

PLease suggest


----------



## Awaisi (Jul 17, 2018)

Ganesha.aus said:


> Hi
> 
> What are the present timelines ?
> To submit ACS, would scan copy ofuniversity stamped transcripts and marksheets be enough or we have to get them true copy certified ??
> ...


Send them Scanned certified copies of Degree, Transcript, Passport, IELTS/PTE and Employment letter along with the resume only....


----------



## ajay_ghale (Feb 22, 2018)

Ganesha.aus said:


> Hi
> 
> What are the present timelines ?
> To submit ACS, would scan copy ofuniversity stamped transcripts and marksheets be enough or we have to get them true copy certified ??
> ...


Everything you submit to ACS should be "Certified as True Copy" except SD.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Good luck everyone!


----------



## apoorva.agrawal.86 (Jun 10, 2018)

Hello All,
I have total work experience of 8.5 years in IT sector. 
My roles and responsibilities have been that of a Business Analyst/ Automation test engineer
Would like to know what would be the relevant ANZSCO for me?
Should I go for ICT Business Analyst/ Systems Analyst or should I opt for Software Engineer role?
My roles have been equally distributed between Business Analyst and Test Engineer, as I am involved in Business Analysis at the start of the project and later perform Automation for the project during Testing phase.
My education is BE Computer Engineering.
Is this qualification suitable for Business Analyst ANZSCO or some management degree is required for the same.


----------



## ajay_ghale (Feb 22, 2018)

apoorva.agrawal.86 said:


> Hello All,
> I have total work experience of 8.5 years in IT sector.
> My roles and responsibilities have been that of a Business Analyst/ Automation test engineer
> Would like to know what would be the relevant ANZSCO for me?
> ...


There is a thread on this forum for Business analyst and System Analyst EOI guys, post on that thread and you should get a good response for this query.

Also, you can list down both the job codes responsibilities and see which job code is more aligned for the majority of your experience and get assessed under that.

Cheers.


----------



## majidk (Jun 29, 2018)

As per the official documentation of ACS no need to submit Resume, IELTS/PTE.
Anyone can clarify more please? 









Awaisi said:


> Send them Scanned certified copies of Degree, Transcript, Passport, IELTS/PTE and Employment letter along with the resume only....


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

apoorva.agrawal.86 said:


> Hello All,
> I have total work experience of 8.5 years in IT sector.
> My roles and responsibilities have been that of a Business Analyst/ Automation test engineer
> Would like to know what would be the relevant ANZSCO for me?
> ...


If you are ICT major, then you can be BA or Software dev, as a matter of fact you can try get assessed as both, the question is however, how many points will you be getting?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

majidk said:


> As per the official documentation of ACS no need to submit Resume, IELTS/PTE.
> Anyone can clarify more please?


Resume is usually required as far as i can recall, PTE don't remember, i think no.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

majidk said:


> As per the official documentation of ACS no need to submit Resume, IELTS/PTE.
> Anyone can clarify more please?


You are correct 
ACS needs very limited and specific documents only
Just submit as per their list on what is applicable for you
Not one more, not one less 

Cheers


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

majidk said:


> As per the official documentation of ACS no need to submit Resume, IELTS/PTE.
> Anyone can clarify more please?


ACS document checklist is very clear
1.Passport
2. Degree certificate 
3. Degree Transcript
4. Employment Reference for each episode

All these must be true copies of original except for SD


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

apoorva.agrawal.86 said:


> Hello All,
> I have total work experience of 8.5 years in IT sector.
> My roles and responsibilities have been that of a Business Analyst/ Automation test engineer
> Would like to know what would be the relevant ANZSCO for me?
> ...


Hello,

Not sure if your query has already been answered. All your doubts will be clarified if you reviewed the ACS "ANZSCO Code Information " and the "Skills Assessment Guidelines for Applicants" guides available at the ACS website. 

You have to take the call if you want to be reviewed as a Business Analyst, System Analyst or a Software Developer because you know what you do, and you have the "Roles and Responsibilities" section in ANZSCO information document to match against.

Your qualification is an ICT major, and No you don't need a management degree to be assessed as an ICT BA.

Kind Regards,
Abhi


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

Anyone got ACS assessment yet for July 2018

Sent from my Moto G (5S) using Tapatalk


----------



## ptp (Aug 6, 2018)

Harini227 said:


> Anyone got ACS assessment yet for July 2018
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) using Tapatalk


+1 to this question.... any July results?


----------



## Immigrantno1 (Jul 22, 2018)

Hi everyone,

Still awaiting assessment result of my wife , which will give me extra 5 points. Hope I get it before 11th Sept round.

Thanks and Regards.


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## ashujindal2020 (Aug 16, 2018)

*ACS query*

Hi All,

My husband received below query in his ACS application. He has done Masters of Computers application. Can anybody advise what are they exactly asking?

Please upload the following documents into the Online Application Form:
Please provide a course code to course name table for the Master Degree. 

Kind Regards


----------



## ptp (Aug 6, 2018)

As per immitracker, someone with July 2 as submission date got their assessment result today (Aug 17). This means July queue has started... hoping everyone receives the result before Sep 11 round.....


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

ashujindal2020 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Please upload the following documents into the Online Application Form:
> Please provide a course code to course name table for the Master Degree.
> Kind Regards


Did it get resolved. You can always mail them back for clarification.


----------



## ptp (Aug 6, 2018)

I believe the grade card submitted by you shows grades by course code. They need list of the course names to identify if the courseware was ICT major or not.

Typically back side of grade card should have this info. 




ashujindal2020 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My husband received below query in his ACS application. He has done Masters of Computers application. Can anybody advise what are they exactly asking?
> 
> ...


----------



## ashujindal2020 (Aug 16, 2018)

Yeah. Thanks.
They needed subject name document for every subject of Master's degree.

Kind Regards


----------



## dhaval_prjpt (Aug 17, 2018)

*submitted on 5th August-2018*

Hi Friends, 
I have submitted my acs application on 5th august. 
on the 6th august its status changed to "With Assessor"
but i have not heard from them since then. 
can anyone suggest how much time its going to reach the state "Application Finalised"?
Eagerly waiting for their response. 
Is the verification with the employer still pending or are they going to do it now?
can any one suggest what process they follow in "With Assessor" stage?


----------



## MdAamerHasan (Mar 15, 2018)

dhaval_prjpt said:


> Hi Friends,
> I have submitted my acs application on 5th august.
> on the 6th august its status changed to "With Assessor"
> but i have not heard from them since then.
> ...


 You won't get anything untill a Case officer contact you for more documents or it got finalized. Stay calm for 45 days since the date of application.


----------



## dhaval_prjpt (Aug 17, 2018)

MdAamerHasan said:


> You won't get anything untill a Case officer contact you for more documents or it got finalized. Stay calm for 45 days since the date of application.


Thanks, 

One more question.
will they send physical letter or will they confirm on mail, once they approve and finalise the application?


----------



## alegor (Aug 17, 2018)

Hello All,

I have done my Bachelor of Engineering in EEE and now working in IT with 8 years of experience. Have planned to apply PR with subclass 189. I have opted my occupation as Software engineer.(ANZSCO code)

My wife has also similar work experience (8 years) but her Engineering major is computer science. 

Listed few are my doubts,

1. How many years they will deduct from my work experience because my major is being EEE.
2. Can my wife be the primary applicant and myself being the additional applicant?
3. The work experience points plays a major role in the point base system.
4. will there be any problem for my job search being an additional applicant?

Myself being primary applicant:
--------------------------
Score:
For Age - 30
PTE - 20
Education -15
work exp - 5 ( considering 4 years deducted from total years of exp)
spouse skill -5
-------------
Total - 75
-------------

My wife being primary applicant
--------------------------
Score:
For Age - 30
PTE - 20
Education -15
work exp - 15 ( considering 2 years deducted from total years of exp)
spouse skill -5
-------------
Total - 85
-------------


kindly advice. Thanks
Alphonse Legoria B


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

All communications only through email


dhaval_prjpt said:


> Thanks,
> 
> One more question.
> will they send physical letter or will they confirm on mail, once they approve and finalise the application?


Sent from my Moto G (5S) using Tapatalk


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

Small clarification your wife ll get only 10pts for experience as 8-2=6yrs after deduction...this qualifies for 10pts only... total 80pts


alegor said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have done my Bachelor of Engineering in EEE and now working in IT with 8 years of experience. Have planned to apply PR with subclass 189. I have opted my occupation as Software engineer.(ANZSCO code)
> 
> ...


Sent from my Moto G (5S) using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

dhaval_prjpt said:


> Thanks,
> 
> One more question.
> will they send physical letter or will they confirm on mail, once they approve and finalise the application?


no hard copies, all soft copies via e-mail valid for 2 years.


----------



## ptp (Aug 6, 2018)

Would request all those who submitted assessment in July to start posting as and when they receive their results.... will give an estimate on the current timelines....


----------



## alegor (Aug 17, 2018)

Thank you Harini. So for B.E CSE they will deduct only 2 years from total years of experience?


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

Yes, ICT major


alegor said:


> Thank you Harini. So for B.E CSE they will deduct only 2 years from total years of experience?


Sent from my Moto G (5S) using Tapatalk


----------



## sravanjutur (Oct 20, 2017)

*Acs*



Harini227 said:


> Yes, ICT major
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) using Tapatalk


Hi Harini,

I am planning to go skill assessment (Code 261312 ), i studied Btech IT and working as SAP technical consultant.Please let me know how may years will get deducted from overall experiance if you are aware.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## alegor (Aug 17, 2018)

Thank you again Harini.

Without any knowledge I approached the consultants to process Australian PR, they are saying that me and wife are not eligible to claim the work experience because only B. tech I.T is considered to be relevant as per new rules in July 2018. My friends recommended me to apply for the PR on my own.

Could you please let me know any rules related to ACS skill assessment has been changed recently?


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

Refer to the ACS guide from their site. It is very self explanatory. Unable to attach it here. In general they deduct 2yrs for ICT major degrees ie. Csc and IT. For ICT minor Eee & Ece they deduct 4yrs. For non ICT degrees they deduct 6yrs and need to take ACS RPL assessment route. Please refer to only their site


alegor said:


> Thank you again Harini.
> 
> Without any knowledge I approached the consultants to process Australian PR, they are saying that me and wife are not eligible to claim the work experience because only B. tech I.T is considered to be relevant as per new rules in July 2018. My friends recommended me to apply for the PR on my own.
> 
> Could you please let me know any rules related to ACS skill assessment has been changed recently?


Sent from my Moto G (5S) using Tapatalk


----------



## Awaisi (Jul 17, 2018)

How many experience they deduct If someone has software engineering degree and have 7 years experience including the experience during graduation as well ?? Can someone guide me ? If they deduct after graduation experience too ??


----------



## ptp (Aug 6, 2018)

Awaisi said:


> How many experience they deduct If someone has software engineering degree and have 7 years experience including the experience during graduation as well ?? Can someone guide me ? If they deduct after graduation experience too ??


It depends on if the work experience during the degree is deemed to be relevant to the job code. In that case, they may use it to satisfy the suitability criteria.

Read the ACS guide in detail. It explains all these scenarios with example....


----------



## sravanjutur (Oct 20, 2017)

*Vendor certifications*

@ptp

Any idea if SAP certification will be considered for Vendor certificate?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ptp (Aug 6, 2018)

sravanjutur said:


> @ptp
> 
> Any idea if SAP certification will be considered for Vendor certificate?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


As per ACS guidelines, they only accept Microsoft and/or Cisco certification as valid vendor certification.

However, since I personally do not have real experience of this, I would suggest just drop an email to ACS and confirm before applying for your assessment...

Nothing is more valid than a reply from ACS directly...


----------



## lamborgini (May 2, 2017)

Hi, need advice from experts or seniors.
This post is regarding one of my friend , I have a query regarding assessment. 
I have completed my bachelors in computer science, in India and work experience of 1year 9months in India. Then after I had completed my masters in computer science in USA and had experience of 2years 8months in related field of my skills . 
Now I would like to migrate to Australia on skilled migration visa . 
My question is that do ACS consider my total experience ( 1.9 years + 2.8 years ) and deduct 2years from total experience. Or only consider by experience after my masters degree. 
Hope for a replay. 
Thanks in advance .


----------



## ptp (Aug 6, 2018)

lamborgini said:


> Hi, need advice from experts or seniors.
> This post is regarding one of my friend , I have a query regarding assessment.
> I have completed my bachelors in computer science, in India and work experience of 1year 9months in India. Then after I had completed my masters in computer science in USA and had experience of 2years 8months in related field of my skills .
> Now I would like to migrate to Australia on skilled migration visa .
> ...


They should cosider total -2 as your experience is post your Bachelors....


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

ptp said:


> lamborgini said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, need advice.
> ...


Correct 
They will consider graduation and deduct 2 years for skill level requirement.


----------



## Immigrantno1 (Jul 22, 2018)

Immigrantno1 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Still awaiting assessment result of my wife , which will give me extra 5 points. Hope I get it before 11th Sept round.
> 
> Thanks and Regards.


Still waiting it says with assessor did anybody else got it from july. Although my consultant applied on 26th July. Just hope to get it before 11th to get extra points.


----------



## J123 (Aug 11, 2018)

Hi, can anyone point to how I can get the acs experience letter prepared here in Austria? I know that I can get my boss to near by post office and get the document notorised, but I am not sure which template to use. 

Also, wanted to know if my spouse also needs to give PTE or if we just have to prove that she had all her education in English. And if it so, what is the procedure to get this done.

Regards, 
J123


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

J123 said:


> Hi, can anyone point to how I can get the acs experience letter prepared here in Austria? I know that I can get my boss to near by post office and get the document notorised, but I am not sure which template to use.
> 
> Also, wanted to know if my spouse also needs to give PTE or if we just have to prove that she had all her education in English. And if it so, what is the procedure to get this done.
> 
> ...


If you are not claiming partner points, your spouse has to showcase Functional English (unless you are willing to pay a second visa application charge):

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/abou...aqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english

If you are claiming partner points, your spouse has to showcase Competent English:

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/lega/lega/form/immi-faqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-competent-english


----------



## apoorva.agrawal.86 (Jun 10, 2018)

Hi All, 

ACS has now updated its terms of application and now is also asking for a resume/CV along with the previously required documents. What details should be there in the CV?
What significance should the CV have over the complete application process?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## lamborgini (May 2, 2017)

ptp said:


> They should cosider total -2 as your experience is post your Bachelors....


Thanks for quick reply


----------



## ptp (Aug 6, 2018)

Would once again request all expecting their ACS result to post the date they got the results... this will help in estimating timelines for all others waiting for their ACS result...


----------



## ptp (Aug 6, 2018)

bumping this up


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

Till jul 4TH I see people have got their results. We are still waiting. Hope to get in a day or two. 

Sent from my Moto G (5S) using Tapatalk


----------



## ptp (Aug 6, 2018)

yeah, 4th July is there on immitracker. Thought if people here could share their updates, it would become clearer on whats the current timeline...


----------



## ptp (Aug 6, 2018)

updates anyone???


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

Not today too... maybe tomorrow...


ptp said:


> updates anyone???


Sent from my Moto G (5S) using Tapatalk


----------



## benisrael (Oct 8, 2016)

My ACS expires this December. When I submit again for a reassessment - can I use the same Roles & Responsibilities I used earlier and just get it notarized again? Is that enough?


----------



## ptp (Aug 6, 2018)

benisrael said:


> My ACS expires this December. When I submit again for a reassessment - can I use the same Roles & Responsibilities I used earlier and just get it notarized again? Is that enough?


Ideally yes. Your past R&R should remain same...but all new R&R post last assessment is what you need to create new....


----------



## benisrael (Oct 8, 2016)

Thanks, but I was thinking more like keeping 80-90% from the old RnR, and insert few new points. And we're good to go, isn't that how it works? Considering I am still performing the same job.



ptp said:


> Ideally yes. Your past R&R should remain same...but all new R&R post last assessment is what you need to create new....


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

benisrael said:


> My ACS expires this December. When I submit again for a reassessment - can I use the same Roles & Responsibilities I used earlier and just get it notarized again? Is that enough?


Since you are continuing in same role and got point increase as well. So keep it ditto like last one submitted.


----------



## benisrael (Oct 8, 2016)

Was thinking of doing exactly that, but was afraid if they have my old copy somewhere in their database, and their AI assumes I'm plagiarising! : D



himsrj said:


> Since you are continuing in same role and got point increase as well. So keep it ditto like last one submitted.


----------



## ptp (Aug 6, 2018)

benisrael said:


> Was thinking of doing exactly that, but was afraid if they have my old copy somewhere in their database, and their AI assumes I'm plagiarising! : D


I would recommend that you drop an email to ACS and proactively ask them if using the same R&R would cause any issues of plagiarism. In my opinion it should not as while filing assessment, they do check if you have had assessment earlier. 

But its better to be sure and asking ACS directly is the best option... they usually respond within 24 hours.


----------



## Immigrantno1 (Jul 22, 2018)

ptp said:


> I would recommend that you drop an email to ACS and proactively ask them if using the same R&R would cause any issues of plagiarism. In my opinion it should not as while filing assessment, they do check if you have had assessment earlier.
> 
> But its better to be sure and asking ACS directly is the best option... they usually respond within 24 hours.


hi 
In his case plagiarism issue is not there, usual ACS suggest not to copy paste rnr from what they have provided in their guidelines. For Ben they will have last copy of his assessment to match. So if rnr changes from what was assessed last time than they will doubt.

No one reported of ACS July result. Eagerly waiting.

Thanks and Regards


----------



## Awaisi (Jul 17, 2018)

Anyone received july 2018 assessment outcome ?? 
Please update 
I applied on 9th july when will they grant me outcome ?


----------



## Immigrantno1 (Jul 22, 2018)

Immigrantno1 said:


> Still waiting it says with assessor did anybody else got it from july. Although my consultant applied on 26th July. Just hope to get it before 11th to get extra points.


Usually comes between 48-63 days. But no earlier cases reported


----------



## ptp (Aug 6, 2018)

Awaisi said:


> Anyone received july 2018 assessment outcome ??
> Please update
> I applied on 9th july when will they grant me outcome ?



As per immitracker people who filed on July 4 have received their assessment results.


----------



## visa2aus (Jun 15, 2016)

Got my ACS outcome yesterday, Aug 23rd. Filed on July 9th. They have deducted 4 years overall even though i had comp sci. bachelor degree. Since i have a total of 14 years exp. i was not impacted. Good luck guys!!


----------



## ptp (Aug 6, 2018)

Great .. congrats. So July 9 is on. Hoping they pick up pace so that people hoping to get result before next round can submit EOI's



visa2aus said:


> Got my ACS outcome yesterday, Aug 23rd. Filed on July 9th. They have deducted 4 years overall even though i had comp sci. bachelor degree. Since i have a total of 14 years exp. i was not impacted. Good luck guys!!


----------



## sravanjutur (Oct 20, 2017)

*Anzsco*



visa2aus said:


> Got my ACS outcome yesterday, Aug 23rd. Filed on July 9th. They have deducted 4 years overall even though i had comp sci. bachelor degree. Since i have a total of 14 years exp. i was not impacted. Good luck guys!!


Can you please let me know which ANZSCO you have applied ?


----------



## visa2aus (Jun 15, 2016)

sravanjutur said:


> visa2aus said:
> 
> 
> > Got my ACS outcome yesterday, Aug 23rd. Filed on July 9th. They have deducted 4 years overall even though i had comp sci. bachelor degree. Since i have a total of 14 years exp. i was not impacted. Good luck guys!!
> ...


261313 - Software Engineer


----------



## sravanjutur (Oct 20, 2017)

Thanks for info, its really strange they deducted 4 yrs even for CSE.

All the best.


----------



## ptp (Aug 6, 2018)

sravanjutur said:


> Thanks for info, its really strange they deducted 4 yrs even for CSE.
> 
> All the best.


Yeah.. thats little off


----------



## Awaisi (Jul 17, 2018)

Harini227 said:


> Not today too... maybe tomorrow...
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) using Tapatalk


Have u got the assessment ? any updates ? yours and mine date of submission is almost the same...


----------



## Awaisi (Jul 17, 2018)

visa2aus said:


> Got my ACS outcome yesterday, Aug 23rd. Filed on July 9th. They have deducted 4 years overall even though i had comp sci. bachelor degree. Since i have a total of 14 years exp. i was not impacted. Good luck guys!!


I also applied on july 9th but still waiting for outcome ... :/ Lets see


----------



## Awaisi (Jul 17, 2018)

visa2aus said:


> Got my ACS outcome yesterday, Aug 23rd. Filed on July 9th. They have deducted 4 years overall even though i had comp sci. bachelor degree. Since i have a total of 14 years exp. i was not impacted. Good luck guys!!


Can u please tell me why they deducted 4 years if u have bachelor degree ?? and did they deducted 4 years experience of after graduation ?? or they deducted experience not relevant to your degree ?? Can u clarify ?? Thanks and congrats xx


----------



## centaurarrow (Oct 25, 2017)

Awaisi said:


> I also applied on july 9th but still waiting for outcome ... :/ Lets see


I have applied on July 5th. I got my response on August 22nd. You will get it soon


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

No not yet..still waiting...


Awaisi said:


> Have u got the assessment ? any updates ? yours and mine date of submission is almost the same...


Sent from my Moto G (5S) using Tapatalk


----------



## ptp (Aug 6, 2018)

guys... is it only me or you all feel that the ACS has gone real slow ?


----------



## Awaisi (Jul 17, 2018)

Can someone tell me, I have software engineering degree ( Bachelor in engineering ) and have experience including my graduation period as well , 
Degree period ( 2009- Feb2014 ) 
Experience 2009- till date as network administrator

Will they consider my degree as bachelor or associate ?? 
And how many experience will they deduct ?? 
Please need expert opinions ..!!! 😣


----------



## Awaisi (Jul 17, 2018)

ptp said:


> guys... is it only me or you all feel that the ACS has gone real slow ?


Me too feel bro 🙄


----------



## visa2aus (Jun 15, 2016)

Awaisi said:


> Can u please tell me why they deducted 4 years if u have bachelor degree ?? and did they deducted 4 years experience of after graduation ?? or they deducted experience not relevant to your degree ?? Can u clarify ?? Thanks and congrats xx


they quoted following in the result letter:

"The following employment after August 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Sotware Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code."

which was my first 4 years after graduation, i.e., i joined my first job in August 2004.

Hope that answers your question. All the best!


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

If your degree is assessed as having an ICT major which is closely related to your nominated occupation, you will require 2 years relevant work experience completed within the past 10 years or 4 years relevant work experience completed anytime in your past work history.
That's why 4 years deducted.


----------



## Awaisi (Jul 17, 2018)

visa2aus said:


> Awaisi said:
> 
> 
> > Can u please tell me why they deducted 4 years if u have bachelor degree ?? and did they deducted 4 years experience of after graduation ?? or they deducted experience not relevant to your degree ?? Can u clarify ?? Thanks and congrats xx
> ...


It means the experience they deducted was before graduation ?? 2004 to 2008 ?? Ur graduation period


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

ACS for ICT major requires 2 years relevant work experience completed within the past 10 years or 4 years relevant work experience completed anytime in your past work history.
That's why 4 years deducted.


Awaisi said:


> visa2aus said:
> 
> 
> > which was my first 4 years after graduation, i.e., i joined my first job in August 2004.
> ...


Hope that answers your question.


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

Status Update:

Applied under 261111 ANZSCO code. Got email from ACS with recommendation for different ANZSCO code - 263212. Have rejected the recommendation as no chance of getting invite with that code. Now status is back to In progress - with case officer. 

Fingers crossed


----------



## ptp (Aug 6, 2018)

Harini227 said:


> Status Update:
> 
> Applied under 261111 ANZSCO code. Got email from ACS with recommendation for different ANZSCO code - 263212. Have rejected the recommendation as no chance of getting invite with that code. Now status is back to In progress - with case officer.
> 
> Fingers crossed


Wishing you all the best. I hope you get assessment result before Sep 10.


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

Thanks... wishing for a positive assessment


ptp said:


> Wishing you all the best. I hope you get assessment result before Sep 10.


Sent from my Moto G (5S) using Tapatalk


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

Harini227 said:


> Status Update:
> 
> Applied under 261111 ANZSCO code. Got email from ACS with recommendation for different ANZSCO code - 263212. Have rejected the recommendation as no chance of getting invite with that code. Now status is back to In progress - with case officer.
> 
> Fingers crossed


What you did is right.
Wait for now.
If would have accepted than reassessment with 263212 would have initiated + 200$.


----------



## sravanjutur (Oct 20, 2017)

Harini227 said:


> Status Update:
> 
> Applied under 261111 ANZSCO code. Got email from ACS with recommendation for different ANZSCO code - 263212. Have rejected the recommendation as no chance of getting invite with that code. Now status is back to In progress - with case officer.
> 
> Fingers crossed


Is ANZSCO 263212 eligible for subclass 189/190?


----------



## Immigrantno1 (Jul 22, 2018)

Hi Everyone
Did anyone else got their assessments today.

Thanks and Regards


----------



## Awaisi (Jul 17, 2018)

What is your qualification and experience ??


----------



## Awaisi (Jul 17, 2018)

Harini227 said:


> Status Update:
> 
> Applied under 261111 ANZSCO code. Got email from ACS with recommendation for different ANZSCO code - 263212. Have rejected the recommendation as no chance of getting invite with that code. Now status is back to In progress - with case officer.
> 
> Fingers crossed


What is your qualification and experience ?


----------



## Awaisi (Jul 17, 2018)

Immigrantno1 said:


> Hi Everyone
> Did anyone else got their assessments today.
> 
> Thanks and Regards


I applied on 9th july still waiting


----------



## ptp (Aug 6, 2018)

any updates on results?


----------



## Immigrantno1 (Jul 22, 2018)

ptp said:


> any updates on results?


I was going to ask same to you people.
Thanks and Regards


----------



## Awaisi (Jul 17, 2018)

I got assessment outcome , but they acess my degree as associate, I mean WTH I have software Engineering degree and I am registerd engineer as well, how can they access me as associate, Guys need ur advice what should I do now I am losing 5 points 😞 
Will appeal works in favour of applicant or not ??


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

Awaisi said:


> I got assessment outcome , but they acess my degree as associate, I mean WTH I have software Engineering degree and I am registerd engineer as well, how can they access me as associate, Guys need ur advice what should I do now I am losing 5 points 😞
> Will appeal works in favour of applicant or not ??


It does, if clarification or reasoning is good. ACS is very tolerant with appeals , you can even mail them and ask for clarification why they did this.


----------



## ptp (Aug 6, 2018)

himsrj said:


> It does, if clarification or reasoning is good. ACS is very tolerant with appeals , you can even mail them and ask for clarification why they did this.


Let us know the steps you are taking and if you receive any clarification on this...


----------



## Immigrantno1 (Jul 22, 2018)

ptp said:


> Let us know the steps you are taking and if you receive any clarification on this...


Hi ptp
I think he is not waiting for acs assessment but 
awaisi is like us.
Many degrees from indian and Pakistan universities are not considered to be at the standard of a bachelors degree regardless of their length or title. So they are only considered an Associte degree whilst a Masters from those unis are considered a Bachelors. 

I think Awaisi will needs to drop mail for clarification from ACS why they consider degree associate. Like for marks or for non relevant universities.

Thanks and Regards.


----------



## ptp (Aug 6, 2018)

Immigrantno1 said:


> Hi ptp
> I think he is not waiting for acs assessment but
> awaisi is like us.
> Many degrees from indian and Pakistan universities are not considered to be at the standard of a bachelors degree regardless of their length or title. So they are only considered an Associte degree whilst a Masters from those unis are considered a Bachelors.
> ...


Based on what I have understood, it is also to do with the recognition of university by NOOSR and content of the program and also the score you achieved at the end of program which decides whether you are treat as AQF Diploma, associate degree or degree...


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

It is not on 189. Only 190...but only SA and QLD have it on their list. Both requires exp in their respective states


sravanjutur said:


> Is ANZSCO 263212 eligible for subclass 189/190?


Sent from my Moto G (5S) using Tapatalk


----------



## sravanjutur (Oct 20, 2017)

Harini227 said:


> It is not on 189. Only 190...but only SA and QLD have it on their list. Both requires exp in their respective states
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) using Tapatalk


Ok Thanks for info, and all the best to you


----------



## Awaisi (Jul 17, 2018)

I fullfiled all the criteria and guidlines of ACS and according to nooser my university is on the list and they clearly define that ACS should consider my qualification as bachelor , I have PEC pakistan engineering council certificate as well which indicates that I am registerd engineer.. 
i put an email to the ACS with evidences that they should review the decision.. lets see what they reply hope for the best


----------



## Immigrantno1 (Jul 22, 2018)

Hi Awaisi

Yes if you can show them credentials than they will give result positive. Good luck.

Thanks and Regards


----------



## ptp (Aug 6, 2018)

Awaisi said:


> I fullfiled all the criteria and guidlines of ACS and according to nooser my university is on the list and they clearly define that ACS should consider my qualification as bachelor , I have PEC pakistan engineering council certificate as well which indicates that I am registerd engineer..
> i put an email to the ACS with evidences that they should review the decision.. lets see what they reply hope for the best


Wish you good luck and hoping you get positive outcome...


----------



## ptp (Aug 6, 2018)

any results today?


----------



## Immigrantno1 (Jul 22, 2018)

ptp said:


> any results today?


Hi ptp,
No till 9 July updated on immi. None here.
We are heading towards same milestone.
Please tell me if for 261311 code can be assessed by ACS only. I came to a case on one thread where for this code vetassess is used to calculate education points.
Thanks and Regards


----------



## ptp (Aug 6, 2018)

Immigrantno1 said:


> Hi ptp,
> No till 9 July updated on immi. None here.
> We are heading towards same milestone.
> Please tell me if for 261311 code can be assessed by ACS only. I came to a case on one thread where for this code vetassess is used to calculate education points.
> Thanks and Regards


Only people with Non-ICT degrees need to go to Vetaccess for qualification assessment. ICT Experience can only be assessed by ACS...

ACS is pretty responsive in general. This is that time of the year when they are probably experiencing rush of load. 

and as you know Murphy's law prevails....


----------



## ptp (Aug 6, 2018)

looks like no updates are flowing in on ACS assessment status....


----------



## ptp (Aug 6, 2018)

guys July 14 result out... one case updated on immitracker


----------



## johny.scorp (May 14, 2018)

Hi Buddies,

I have filed for ACS skill assessment on July 13th and today received the Positive Response from ACS.

-Isaac 
--------


----------



## Immigrantno1 (Jul 22, 2018)

ptp said:


> guys July 14 result out... one case updated on immitracker


Hi ptp
Yes
Hope prevails before 11th Sept 

Congrats issac

Thanks and Regards


----------



## sumit_sharma86 (Sep 11, 2013)

*Diploma + Degree ( Lateral Entry)*

Hello All, 

I am going to file my ACS in a day or two but wanted to know if anyone had a similar experience as mine. I have done B.TECH degree in Computer Science and did 3 years diploma in IT due to which i got admission in 2nd year of degree directly. 

I wanted to know if i need to submit my diploma details as well along with degree?

Also, i have lost my diploma certificate but have all the transcripts with provisional certificate. Will that suffice the requirements? I know ACS will deduct some years of experience but not sure how much they will in my case.

Any response is appreciated. 

Regards

Sumit


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

Recieved assessment result 2days back as not suitable. Not sure what went wrong. Review or appeal or just leave everything is the way forward. Yet to decide. Still upset with the results


sravanjutur said:


> Ok Thanks for info, and all the best to you


Sent from my Moto G (5S) using Tapatalk


----------



## Immigrantno1 (Jul 22, 2018)

Harini227 said:


> Recieved assessment result 2days back as not suitable. Not sure what went wrong. Review or appeal or just leave everything is the way forward. Yet to decide. Still upset with the results
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) using Tapatalk


Hi
was this for spouse assessment or for primary applicant. Tough luck. Have you checked rnr and what's the qualification.

@ptp can also suggest better
You can also get advise from senior expat in below thread 

My 2 Bits on the PR journey https://www.expatforum.com/expats/showthread.php?t=1329802

Thanks and Regards


----------



## Awaisi (Jul 17, 2018)

Alhamdulilah!!

ACS reverted my assessment and changed it to bachelor 🙂


----------



## Immigrantno1 (Jul 22, 2018)

Awaisi said:


> Alhamdulilah!!
> 
> ACS reverted my assessment and changed it to bachelor 🙂


Hi Awaisi
Congrats. Whats your total points coming to be now and code.

Thanks and Regards


----------



## Awaisi (Jul 17, 2018)

Immigrantno1 said:


> Awaisi said:
> 
> 
> > Alhamdulilah!!
> ...


Now my indvidual points are 60, and I am eligible to apply for SA nomination at 489 as a network Administrator


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Awaisi said:


> Alhamdulilah!!
> 
> ACS reverted my assessment and changed it to bachelor 🙂


Congrats!

So they had classified it as associate degree, and changed it to bachelors?


----------



## Awaisi (Jul 17, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Awaisi said:
> 
> 
> > Alhamdulilah!!
> ...


Yes !!!


----------



## sravanjutur (Oct 20, 2017)

Harini227 said:


> Recieved assessment result 2days back as not suitable. Not sure what went wrong. Review or appeal or just leave everything is the way forward. Yet to decide. Still upset with the results
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) using Tapatalk


Sorry to hear that, but if its them who suggested new code and now saying not suitable doesnt make sense.

Dont quit , Keep trying and hopefully things will fall into place.


----------



## Awaisi (Jul 17, 2018)

Harini227 said:


> Recieved assessment result 2days back as not suitable. Not sure what went wrong. Review or appeal or just leave everything is the way forward. Yet to decide. Still upset with the results
> 
> 
> sravanjutur said:
> ...


Hi Harini,

If u send them email and push them to revert ur decision then they can do that hopefully, I did the same when they assessed my degree as associate, I did not quit I pushed them and they gave results into my favour


----------



## ptp (Aug 6, 2018)

Awaisi said:


> Alhamdulilah!!
> 
> ACS reverted my assessment and changed it to bachelor 🙂


Wow thats great news buddy. All set for next step now. Good luck


----------



## ptp (Aug 6, 2018)

Harini227 said:


> Recieved assessment result 2days back as not suitable. Not sure what went wrong. Review or appeal or just leave everything is the way forward. Yet to decide. Still upset with the results
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) using Tapatalk


hey... don't loose heart. There's always a way out. First of all, calm down as panic will block your mind and will. 

As suggested, reach out to ACS as ask if they need more proof of your roles and responsibilities and stick to point that your job role is what matches perfectly to the code.

Politely ask them what else can you provide as proof to satisfy. Hopefully,things may change without going the appeal route....


----------



## Sri1_2 (Jul 12, 2018)

ptp said:


> hey... don't loose heart. There's always a way out. First of all, calm down as panic will block your mind and will.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No need to worry,Pls apply for review within 60 days and clarify here which area is not qualified..ie.study or work experience.
Myself same scenario a month back and applied review and its success this time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Awaisi (Jul 17, 2018)

ptp said:


> Wow thats great news buddy. All set for next step now. Good luck


Thanks Mate..!!


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

Harini227 said:


> Recieved assessment result 2days back as not suitable. Not sure what went wrong. Review or appeal or just leave everything is the way forward. Yet to decide. Still upset with the results
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) using Tapatalk


It's your rnr only, it must be close to other code they suggested you.
No worries, you can get new rnr close to your anzsco and file for reassessment if you can.
ACS are very generous in reassessments.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

Awaisi said:


> ptp said:
> 
> 
> > Wow thats great news buddy. All set for next step now. Good luck
> ...


Congrats!! 
Told you so


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

ptp said:


> and as you know Murphy's law prevails....


ROFL for that
It seems to one that in immigration process Murphy's law does prevail.


----------



## ptp (Aug 6, 2018)

any updates guys?


----------



## Awaisi (Jul 17, 2018)

ptp said:


> any updates guys?


When did u apply ?


----------



## ptp (Aug 6, 2018)

Awaisi said:


> When did u apply ?


25 Jul


----------



## Awaisi (Jul 17, 2018)

ptp said:


> Awaisi said:
> 
> 
> > When did u apply ?
> ...


I recieved mine at 52th day 
Average time is 45-55 days ...


----------



## ptp (Aug 6, 2018)

Awaisi said:


> I recieved mine at 52th day
> Average time is 45-55 days ...


yeah I know. just trying to estimate my assessment date based on the updates. Hopefully will get it before 11th...


----------



## MJ.Sydney (Sep 3, 2018)

Hi All, 
I have submitted my application on Aug 3rd. Eagerly awaiting for the results to lodge EOI.


----------



## ntveer (Feb 2, 2018)

Hey guys i had submitted on 15th July..yet to recieve...i see on immitracker that 16th July submissions have recieved it..is it because 15th was a sunday?

ICT Business Analyst: | 261111

70 points=Age: 30 | PTE-A: 20 | Degree: 15 |Experience: 5


----------



## ptp (Aug 6, 2018)

ntveer said:


> Hey guys i had submitted on 15th July..yet to recieve...i see on immitracker that 16th July submissions have recieved it..is it because 15th was a sunday?
> 
> ICT Business Analyst: | 261111
> 
> 70 points=Age: 30 | PTE-A: 20 | Degree: 15 |Experience: 5


Do update as soon as you receive your result. You should expect the same in 1-2 days I guess....


----------



## ntveer (Feb 2, 2018)

ptp said:


> Do update as soon as you receive your result. You should expect the same in 1-2 days I guess....


I will...this is to claim spouse points btw...

ICT Business Analyst: | 261111

70 points=Age: 30 | PTE-A: 20 | Degree: 15 |Experience: 5


----------



## ptp (Aug 6, 2018)

ntveer said:


> I will...this is to claim spouse points btw...
> 
> ICT Business Analyst: | 261111
> 
> 70 points=Age: 30 | PTE-A: 20 | Degree: 15 |Experience: 5


Good Luck buddy


----------



## ntveer (Feb 2, 2018)

ptp said:


> Good Luck buddy


Thanks

ICT Business Analyst: | 261111

70 points=Age: 30 | PTE-A: 20 | Degree: 15 |Exp: 5


----------



## ntveer (Feb 2, 2018)

ptp said:


> Do update as soon as you receive your result. You should expect the same in 1-2 days I guess....


Hey all, i have recieved a positive assessment today for my spouse. Thanks for all your help.

ICT Business Analyst: | 261111

70 points=Age: 30 | PTE-A: 20 | Degree: 15 |Exp: 5


----------



## ptp (Aug 6, 2018)

ntveer said:


> Hey all, i have recieved a positive assessment today for my spouse. Thanks for all your help.
> 
> ICT Business Analyst: | 261111
> 
> 70 points=Age: 30 | PTE-A: 20 | Degree: 15 |Exp: 5


great... all the best for next steps


----------



## ptp (Aug 6, 2018)

guys any more update from today?


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

So as per all your suggestions, we felt the first step forward is to send an email to ACS. Sent yesterday..Awaiting response...Any idea, on how long do they generally take to respond to email queries.


himsrj said:


> It's your rnr only, it must be close to other code they suggested you.
> No worries, you can get new rnr close to your anzsco and file for reassessment if you can.
> ACS are very generous in reassessments.


Sent from my Moto G (5S) using Tapatalk


----------



## ptp (Aug 6, 2018)

Harini227 said:


> So as per all your suggestions, we felt the first step forward is to send an email to ACS. Sent yesterday..Awaiting response...Any idea, on how long do they generally take to respond to email queries.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) using Tapatalk


I dropped a general query to them at 4:45 pm Sydney time today and got response in 5 mins. In your case since they may want to investigate, it may take little longer but based on my experience they are very responsive and you can expect acknowledgement and response soon... give them 24-48 hours....

All the best...


----------



## Awaisi (Jul 17, 2018)

ntveer said:


> ptp said:
> 
> 
> > Do update as soon as you receive your result. You should expect the same in 1-2 days I guess....
> ...


Congrats 🙂 Best of Luck for next stage


----------



## ptp (Aug 6, 2018)

bumping this up


----------



## Immigrantno1 (Jul 22, 2018)

Hi all

No news yet. Awaited.

Thanks and Regards.


----------



## MJ.Sydney (Sep 3, 2018)

Application submitted on 06 Aug. Hoping for an outcome by next week.


----------



## ptp (Aug 6, 2018)

MJ.Sydney said:


> Application submitted on 06 Aug. Hoping for an outcome by next week.


I submitted on July 25. . and really hoping to get revert this week... but just two more days left .... waiting


----------



## MJ.Sydney (Sep 3, 2018)

Yes.. Hopefully you must be receiving it soon.


----------



## ptp (Aug 6, 2018)

MJ.Sydney said:


> Yes.. Hopefully you must be receiving it soon.


just hoping I don't miss the Sep 11 round


----------



## Curious_A (Oct 10, 2017)

Did anyone get their assessment results filed after July 19th.?? Mine was submitted on July 19th. In immitracker I don't see much updates after July 16th.


----------



## ptp (Aug 6, 2018)

Curious_A said:


> Did anyone get their assessment results filed after July 19th.?? Mine was submitted on July 19th. In immitracker I don't see much updates after July 16th.


its all a big black box... no visibility on whats the latest status of assessments


----------



## Curious_A (Oct 10, 2017)

Yeah true. My case differs little as I have filed RPL. So can take more time. Hope all of you get your assessment result soon.


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

Curious_A said:


> Did anyone get their assessment results filed after July 19th.?? Mine was submitted on July 19th. In immitracker I don't see much updates after July 16th.


Usually, they take somewhere around 7 weeks to complete the assessment. The only exception being the holiday season in Dec when they take longer than usual. I suspect you'll get yours by the end of next week.


----------



## ptp (Aug 6, 2018)

updates anyone??


----------



## Curious_A (Oct 10, 2017)

Last update for ACS assessment approved in immitracker is for July 19th.. That person got the results today..!! My submission was on 19th ..hope i get the results soon too!!


----------



## pyrodestroyer (May 21, 2018)

Submitted my ACS assessment on 13th of July 2018 and got approved on 30th of August 2018.


----------



## alegor (Aug 17, 2018)

Hello,

Is there any reason why people are expecting the ACS results before September 11th, 2018?


----------



## mahboob757 (May 29, 2018)

alegor said:


> Hello,
> 
> Is there any reason why people are expecting the ACS results before September 11th, 2018?


So they can lodge an EOI before that date, there will be an Invitation round on Sept 11th (11th of every month).


----------



## ptp (Aug 6, 2018)

two days to go... who all are hoping for ACS result before 11th ? 

One is of course me!!


----------



## Immigrantno1 (Jul 22, 2018)

ptp said:


> two days to go... who all are hoping for ACS result before 11th ?
> 
> One is of course me!!


+ 1
26th july


----------



## ptp (Aug 6, 2018)

Immigrantno1 said:


> + 1
> 26th july


We are walking on the edge of the sword I guess. No idea which side we will fall and if we would be able to submit EOI by Monday.

Good luck to us buddy...


----------



## Immigrantno1 (Jul 22, 2018)

ptp said:


> We are walking on the edge of the sword I guess. No idea which side we will fall and if we would be able to submit EOI by Monday.
> 
> Good luck to us buddy...


I already submitted by EOI in July 3rd week. Will just need to update it. Chances are less as today is almost over. You can also submit eoi, if 190 is not an issue NSW can be an option. 

Thanks and Regards


----------



## ptp (Aug 6, 2018)

Immigrantno1 said:


> I already submitted by EOI in July 3rd week. Will just need to update it. Chances are less as today is almost over. You can also submit eoi, if 190 is not an issue NSW can be an option.
> 
> Thanks and Regards


yeah... in my case I submitted both mine and my spouse's assessment request on same day. Awaiting result for both

Now all hopes on Monday....


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

Harini227 said:


> So as per all your suggestions, we felt the first step forward is to send an email to ACS. Sent yesterday..Awaiting response...Any idea, on how long do they generally take to respond to email queries.


So did you mail them, any replies?
They usually respond back within same day. 
Update your details so we might be of help.


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

himsrj said:


> So did you mail them, any replies?
> They usually respond back within same day.
> Update your details so we might be of help.


We did send an email. But the response was not of any help.it just said we have been assessed as unsuitable cos we didnt take the suggestion for anzsco code change to ICT support Engineer. 

We are re-evaluating our R&R and hope to submit a review application within a week. Fingers crossed.

Sent from my Moto G (5S) using Tapatalk


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

Harini227 said:


> We are re-evaluating our R&R and hope to submit a review application within a week. Fingers crossed.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) using Tapatalk


Be clear, ACS does assessment wrt docs/proofs provided by you. Sharing link just in case, if you already not have it. You can submit statutory declaration for rnr also.

https://www.acs.org.au/msa/anzsco-code-information.html


----------



## Immigrantno1 (Jul 22, 2018)

Hi all

Any updates will be good news.

Thanks and Regards.


----------



## ptp (Aug 6, 2018)

Immigrantno1 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Any updates will be good news.
> 
> Thanks and Regards.



Got the result for my spouse... did not get mine.. though submitted on same day and in fact submitted mine first... 

Since Sydney work hours are already closed, I guess I have missed tomorrow's round..


----------



## Curious_A (Oct 10, 2017)

Screwed mine. CO came asking for more documents. I uploaded the third party statutory declaration with just company name. Had to upload it again. They came up with this after 7 weeks since I submitted my application. How unfair☹ It will take again weeks for me I guess☹


----------



## ptp (Aug 6, 2018)

Curious_A said:


> Screwed mine. CO came asking for more documents. I uploaded the third party statutory declaration with just company name. Had to upload it again. They came up with this after 7 weeks since I submitted my application. How unfair☹ It will take again weeks for me I guess☹


Tough luck.... don't loose hope.. I am sure things would turn out to be all fine... just follow the requirement as given to you...


----------



## dhaval_prjpt (Aug 17, 2018)

Tough luck. 
hope you get positive reply. 

i am also eagerly waiting for the result. 
i applied on 5th august.


----------



## Immigrantno1 (Jul 22, 2018)

ptp said:


> Got the result for my spouse... did not get mine.. though submitted on same day and in fact submitted mine first...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi ptp
It will be Diwali invitation celebrations for us instead of Ganpati invitation celebrations. Round will be today @7:30 pm india time.

Thanks and Regards


----------



## ptp (Aug 6, 2018)

Immigrantno1 said:


> Hi ptp
> It will be Diwali invitation celebrations for us instead of Ganpati invitation celebrations. Round will be today @7:30 pm india time.
> 
> Thanks and Regards


Very well said!!!


----------



## dhaval_prjpt (Aug 17, 2018)

any update friends today ?


----------



## Dexorange (Mar 20, 2016)

Anybody got the assessment result after 20th July?


----------



## ptp (Aug 6, 2018)

I had applied for my wife's and my skill assessment on July 25. Got wife's on Sep 10 and got mine on Sep 12. Finally filed the EOI

Good luck to all waiting for results...


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

ptp said:


> I had applied for my wife's and my skill assessment on July 25. Got wife's on Sep 10 and got mine on Sep 12. Finally filed the EOI
> 
> Good luck to all waiting for results...


If interested in NSW file separately eoi for nsw. And you should get call before oct-189 round. Probability to which is very high.


----------



## Immigrantno1 (Jul 22, 2018)

Hi All
Still awaited.

Thanks and Regards


----------



## ptp (Aug 6, 2018)

himsrj said:


> If interested in NSW file separately eoi for nsw. And you should get call before oct-189 round. Probability to which is very high.


with probability of 189 invite being high in Oct, do you recommend going for 190?


----------



## Dexorange (Mar 20, 2016)

Hi friends. I applied on 24th July for acs assessment. Today is 50th day over. What might the delay is giving outcome. 

Acs do background checking like calling the employer?


----------



## Immigrantno1 (Jul 22, 2018)

Dexorange said:


> Hi friends. I applied on 24th July for acs assessment. Today is 50th day over. What might the delay is giving outcome.
> 
> Acs do background checking like calling the employer?


Hi 

No they don't.

Thanks and Regards


----------



## ptp (Aug 6, 2018)

Dexorange said:


> Hi friends. I applied on 24th July for acs assessment. Today is 50th day over. What might the delay is giving outcome.
> 
> Acs do background checking like calling the employer?


Expect result anyway now...


----------



## dhaval_prjpt (Aug 17, 2018)

i have one query. 
at what stage the employment verification is done ?
acs do the employment verification or its done once EOI is filed or once the visa application is lodged into immi account?


----------



## ptp (Aug 6, 2018)

dhaval_prjpt said:


> i have one query.
> at what stage the employment verification is done ?
> acs do the employment verification or its done once EOI is filed or once the visa application is lodged into immi account?


Once visa application is filed in immi, random cases go through verification.. ensure documentation is solid that CO does not think of verfication


----------



## dhaval_prjpt (Aug 17, 2018)

ptp said:


> Once visa application is filed in immi, random cases go through verification.. ensure documentation is solid that CO does not think of verfication


Thanks PTP


----------



## reash (Sep 12, 2018)

Hi All..I am new to the forum, submitted ACS on July 29th for myself and on august 1st for my husband. Wanted to check if any of the documents at the application stage need to be certified or not? Could one of you help us please


----------



## Dexorange (Mar 20, 2016)

All the documents must be notarized before you submit for acs.


----------



## reash (Sep 12, 2018)

Thanks but I was actually looking for the requirements at the application submission stage (post the ITA). Do we need to notarize any documents?


----------



## Awaisi (Jul 17, 2018)

reash said:


> Thanks but I was actually looking for the requirements at the application submission stage (post the ITA). Do we need to notarize any documents?


Depending on which state you are going to apply.. some states want certified copies. If you are going for 189 subclass then no need of certified copies just upload scanned color copies with the application.


----------



## reash (Sep 12, 2018)

Thank you Awaisi!


----------



## MJ.Sydney (Sep 3, 2018)

The wait is tiring me out.  Last time I submitted application I received the outcome in just 4 days.

This time, its more than a month now. What's up with the slow processing ACS  ?


----------



## ptp (Aug 6, 2018)

MJ.Sydney said:


> The wait is tiring me out.  Last time I submitted application I received the outcome in just 4 days.
> 
> This time, its more than a month now. What's up with the slow processing ACS  ?


Currently ACS turnaround is trending at apprx 50 days... provided there is no requirement for additional docs...


----------



## red.dragon (Sep 13, 2018)

Hi Guys,

Is there anything we need to keep in mind w.r.t. Resume for ACS submission?
I am a test automation engineer and getting assessed as software engineer. Do I need to be careful about something?

Thanks


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

MJ.Sydney said:


> The wait is tiring me out.  Last time I submitted application I received the outcome in just 4 days.
> 
> This time, its more than a month now. What's up with the slow processing ACS  ?


It took me 8 weeks in November 2017, submitted 9th Nov and received 22nd Dec.


----------



## Dexorange (Mar 20, 2016)

I submitted my birth certificate to ACS instead of passport since I applied for renewal of my passport at that time. 
Only given name with initial is there in birth certificate, there is no surname. Actually I mentioned my surname in acs application. How it is going to reflect ?


----------



## cheesy_pizza (Feb 16, 2018)

wow this is ridiculous! 
submitted on *20th of damn July* and still waiting! :mad2::mad2:


----------



## prakshil (Sep 26, 2017)

Applied on 28th July and still waiting !!


----------



## prakshil (Sep 26, 2017)

Received my ACS skills Assessment Results just now and it's positive and as expected.

ACS application date : 28th July 
Positive assessment result : 14th Sep
ANZSCO Code : 261313
Major In Computing , deducted 4 years out of total 13 years.

Days in Assessment : 48
Working days in Assessment : 35


----------



## ptp (Aug 6, 2018)

cheesy_pizza said:


> wow this is ridiculous!
> submitted on *20th of damn July* and still waiting! :mad2::mad2:


drop a note to them to check


----------



## MJ.Sydney (Sep 3, 2018)

prakshil said:


> Received my ACS skills Assessment Results just now and it's positive and as expected.
> 
> ACS application date : 28th July
> Positive assessment result : 14th Sep
> ...


Good for you Prakshil  wish you luck for next steps.


----------



## cheesy_pizza (Feb 16, 2018)

ptp said:


> cheesy_pizza said:
> 
> 
> > wow this is ridiculous!
> ...


Just received a possitive outcome... Phew!


----------



## Dexorange (Mar 20, 2016)

Received a positive outcome.


----------



## ptp (Aug 6, 2018)

Dexorange said:


> Received a positive outcome.


Congrats... good luck for next steps


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

Good luck guys!!


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

ptp said:


> with probability of 189 invite being high in Oct, do you recommend going for 190?


NSW invites are due in this month, in last round they called all 80+5 ppl. So you have v high chance for invite and can get ITA in a week. 
Muphy's law prevails you quoted that right. 190 has lower global processing time than 189.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

cheesy_pizza said:


> cheesy_pizza said:
> 
> 
> > wow this is ridiculous!
> ...


All set now. Congrats!!
Njoy the weekend 😉


----------



## dspdsp (Jun 21, 2018)

Received positive outcome today. Applied on 24 Jul.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Immigrantno1 (Jul 22, 2018)

ptp said:


> Congrats... good luck for next steps


Hi Ptp
Did not receive till date. Still awaited.

Thanks and Regards


----------



## ptp (Aug 6, 2018)

Immigrantno1 said:


> Hi Ptp
> Did not receive till date. Still awaited.
> 
> Thanks and Regards


Drop an email to ACS and check on status. In all probability they will send a standard reply but no harm trying.


----------



## reash (Sep 12, 2018)

Congrats to everyone who received a +ve response! Are the invites for this month out yet?


----------



## ptp (Aug 6, 2018)

himsrj said:


> NSW invites are due in this month, in last round they called all 80+5 ppl. So you have v high chance for invite and can get ITA in a week.
> Muphy's law prevails you quoted that right. 190 has lower global processing time than 189.



Thanks for this... I will file for 190 in last week of Sep as even if I get invite, I will have time to watch 11 Oct results...

Can just hope for the best...

Good luck to all...


----------



## ptp (Aug 6, 2018)

reash said:


> Congrats to everyone who received a +ve response! Are the invites for this month out yet?


Invites are now sent every 11th of the month... so this month is gone... next round on 11th Oct now


----------



## reash (Sep 12, 2018)

I dont see it in the official website yet..the invites..it still shows 11th August..is there anywhere where we can check the latest numbers? Invites for each category etc.


----------



## Sheikhdxb (May 27, 2018)

Hi folks, 
Need urgent assistance. 
Planning for ACS assessment for ANZSCO Computer Network and Systems Engineer 263111 
Total Point 65
Total experience 14+years 
Age 31 will be turning to 32 in 04-dec, 2018
Please suggest should I go for CCNP and MSCE first to increase chances to have +ve assessment or to proceed for ACS assessment as time is short. 
Also, the notary is acceptable from any registered doctor with Ministry of health 
My education and two experiences of 9 years from Pakistan
Is the letter format fine? 
EMPLOYMENT REFERENCE

18/01/2003
To whom this may concern,
This is to certify that Mr.ABC was an employee of the XYZ from 01/02/2000 to 30/05/2003 he employed on a full-time basis as a Hardware Specialist later on promoted as Network Administrator on 01/03/2001. 
Duties/ Responsibilities as a Hardware Specialist. 
- Assembling a complete desktop computer from scratch. 
- Installing SCSI and PCI cards External sound cards/modem etc.
- Installing Windows 95, 98, 2000 Professional/Server, and windowsNT.
- Hard Disk partitioning, repairing, and data recovery.
- Laptop installation, configuration, troubleshooting, and repairing. 
- Clients data transfers and backup of laptop’s using blue tooth technology, 
- Installation of PCMCI cards, modem, and wireless LAN 802.11b.

Duties/ Responsibilities as a Network Administrator. 
- Monitor and maintain Nodes servers at hardware & network connectivity level.
- Provided business-clients with efficient support. 
- Responded to support phone calls.
- Create, manage and terminate user accounts. 
- IT Maintenance & Updates / Upgrades to all Hardware & Software. 
- ISA server, and its securities. 
- Provide daily support to the assigned user base. 
- Resolve Notes issues escalated by help desk support teams and procedures. 


Authorized signatory 

Sign by: Designation:

Official email: Mobile:


----------



## Sheikhdxb (May 27, 2018)

Once previous and current employer here in Dubai and working here in Dubai since 2009.


----------



## Sheikhdxb (May 27, 2018)

Hi folks, 
Need urgent assistance. 

A previous and current employer here in Dubai and working here in Dubai since 2009.
Planning for ACS assessment for ANZSCO Computer Network and Systems Engineer 263111 
Total Point 65
Total experience 14+years 
Age 31 will be turning to 32 in 04-dec, 2018
Please suggest should I go for CCNP and MSCE first to increase chances to have +ve assessment or to proceed for ACS assessment as time is short. 
Also, the notary is acceptable from any registered doctor with Ministry of health 
My education and two experiences of 9 years from Pakistan
Is the letter format fine? 
EMPLOYMENT REFERENCE

18/01/2003
To whom this may concern,
This is to certify that Mr.ABC was an employee of the XYZ from 01/02/2000 to 30/05/2003 he employed on a full-time basis as a Hardware Specialist later on promoted as Network Administrator on 01/03/2001. 
Duties/ Responsibilities as a Hardware Specialist. 
- Assembling a complete desktop computer from scratch. 
- Installing SCSI and PCI cards External sound cards/modem etc.
- Installing Windows 95, 98, 2000 Professional/Server, and windowsNT.
- Hard Disk partitioning, repairing, and data recovery.
- Laptop installation, configuration, troubleshooting, and repairing. 
- Clients data transfers and backup of laptop’s using blue tooth technology, 
- Installation of PCMCI cards, modem, and wireless LAN 802.11b.

Duties/ Responsibilities as a Network Administrator. 
- Monitor and maintain Nodes servers at hardware & network connectivity level.
- Provided business-clients with efficient support. 
- Responded to support phone calls.
- Create, manage and terminate user accounts. 
- IT Maintenance & Updates / Upgrades to all Hardware & Software. 
- ISA server, and its securities. 
- Provide daily support to the assigned user base. 
- Resolve Notes issues escalated by help desk support teams and procedures. 


Authorized signatory 

Sign by: Designation:

Official email: Mobile:


----------



## Dexorange (Mar 20, 2016)

ptp said:


> Dexorange said:
> 
> 
> > Received a positive outcome.
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## Dexorange (Mar 20, 2016)

My bachelor is assessed and master is not assessed since it is non relevant.

1. In filling EOI - Under Education - For Master's should I select Other - Non AQF Accreditation? ?????

2. Should we enter details of 10th and 12th ? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

reash said:


> I dont see it in the official website yet..the invites..it still shows 11th August..is there anywhere where we can check the latest numbers? Invites for each category etc.


It's not updated in real time. Wait for a week or so till they release official no's. Till than use myimmitracker + iscah.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

Dexorange said:


> My bachelor is assessed and master is not assessed since it is non relevant.
> 
> 1. In filling EOI - Under Education - For Master's should I select Other - Non AQF Accreditation? ?????
> 
> ...


Post in below thread


*** 189 Visa Lodge/Grant Gang 2018 *** https://www.expatforum.com/expats/showthread.php?t=1370194


----------



## Dexorange (Mar 20, 2016)

No response in that group.
Anybody knows the answer. I have filled my EOI. But just want to clear all these doubts.


----------



## Dexorange (Mar 20, 2016)

Both my wife's occupation and my occupation is in MLTSSL. Which means I can claim partner's Point right ?????


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

Sheikhdxb said:


> Hi folks,
> Need urgent assistance.
> 
> A previous and current employer here in Dubai and working here in Dubai since 2009.
> ...


A clarification on age band. 25-32 age band means, u can claim 30 points for age till you are 32 years and 364 days. So on 4th Dec 18, you will not loose 5 points for age.


----------



## apoorva.agrawal.86 (Jun 10, 2018)

Harini227 said:


> Status Update:
> 
> Applied under 261111 ANZSCO code. Got email from ACS with recommendation for different ANZSCO code - 263212. Have rejected the recommendation as no chance of getting invite with that code. Now status is back to In progress - with case officer.
> 
> Fingers crossed


Hi Harini,

Can you tell how long did it take ACS to recommend a different ANZSCO code?
I have applied for ACS assessment on 2nd Sep and was asked some more documents and a new SD by CO. My application has finally been submitted for assessment on 14th Sep.
I also need to get the skills assessment done for my wife. I am thinking if there is a similar situation in my case as well, and they inform me about their decision in a few days only, then I proceed for my wife's skills assessment with ACS.

Regards,
A


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

apoorva.agrawal.86 said:


> Hi Harini,
> 
> Can you tell how long did it take ACS to recommend a different ANZSCO code?
> I have applied for ACS assessment on 2nd Sep and was asked some more documents and a new SD by CO. My application has finally been submitted for assessment on 14th Sep.
> ...


We received the recommendation on the 48th day and after we rejected the recommendation, the actual result letter came on the 50th day

Sent from my Moto G (5S) using Tapatalk


----------



## Curious_A (Oct 10, 2017)

Mates..received my assessment result today. I filed on 19th July.


----------



## Immigrantno1 (Jul 22, 2018)

Hi everyone 

Got my wife's positive skill assessment today. Now will update EOI to 80 points for 189 visa. Hope everything goes well in October round and we get invited. Got in 54 days time.

Thanks and Regards


----------



## ptp (Aug 6, 2018)

Immigrantno1 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Got my wife's positive skill assessment today. Now will update EOI to 80 points for 189 visa. Hope everything goes well in October round and we get invited. Got in 54 days time.
> 
> Thanks and Regards


All the best for next steps. You and I are almost same on Job Code and points... I am also at 75+5 Partner points (261111) and hoping for invite in Oct round...


----------



## MJ.Sydney (Sep 3, 2018)

I got my ACS letter today and the outcome is positive. But, there was an error. The "To Date" in my employment is incorrect.  
Have mailed to them to correct it. I don't know how long its going to take now.......

For those interested --> Received the outcome on the 50th day.


----------



## ptp (Aug 6, 2018)

MJ.Sydney said:


> I got my ACS letter today and the outcome is positive. But, there was an error. The "To Date" in my employment is incorrect.
> Have mailed to them to correct it. I don't know how long its going to take now.......
> 
> For those interested --> Received the outcome on the 50th day.


Should ideally be done in couple of days provided the dates were correctly mentioned on the original docs you had provided...


----------



## MJ.Sydney (Sep 3, 2018)

ptp said:


> Should ideally be done in couple of days provided the dates were correctly mentioned on the original docs you had provided...


I have mentioned the correct dates and I hope they close this soon .

Can i go ahead and lodge the EOI with the existing letter as I am not claiming points as of now for that episode? (also the reference number wont change)


----------



## Curious_A (Oct 10, 2017)

Hi everyone, had one query about ACS result. When I filed ACS I used the employment reference generated on Jan 2018. I still work with the same company. So in the result they have mentioned like below:

Dates: 03/13 - 01/18 - 4 year(s) 10 month(s)

Will this be an issue while I claim points for experience.?? In November I can claim 5 more points for my experience. I don't have plans to change the Company. Please advice if I have to get the dates rectified or something.


----------



## ptp (Aug 6, 2018)

MJ.Sydney said:


> I have mentioned the correct dates and I hope they close this soon .
> 
> Can i go ahead and lodge the EOI with the existing letter as I am not claiming points as of now for that episode? (also the reference number wont change)


No idea... but my opinion is that you file your EOI with correct details and hope that the ACS reverts with correct letter before next round...

Keep a watch as you may want to avoid hassles if you get ITA but ACS is still pending


----------



## ptp (Aug 6, 2018)

Curious_A said:


> Hi everyone, had one query about ACS result. When I filed ACS I used the employment reference generated on Jan 2018. I still work with the same company. So in the result they have mentioned like below:
> 
> Dates: 03/13 - 01/18 - 4 year(s) 10 month(s)
> 
> Will this be an issue while I claim points for experience.?? In November I can claim 5 more points for my experience. I don't have plans to change the Company. Please advice if I have to get the dates rectified or something.


When you file EOI, the end date of current job is kept blank... the system will automatically adjust your point as and when you reach that stage


----------



## Curious_A (Oct 10, 2017)

@ptp thanks much!! Appreciate your prompt response.!!


----------



## Indianboy (Apr 19, 2017)

Need help guys...

I submitted my ACS assessment in July 2018 and in Aug, ACS suggested me to change the application type to RPL as i have done 3 years diploma in engineering after 12th from board of technical education Delhi. I did that and paid the fee of $200 AUD + RPL project report. Today ACS provided the result as positive after deducting my 8 years of experience out of 17 years but did not talk about my qualification in there. 

What should i do?


----------



## Curious_A (Oct 10, 2017)

@Indianboy I too did ACS RPL. Only difference is I did my Btech. In my ACS Report also they haven't mentioned anything about education and they will not for any non-ict stream. So it's a grey area if you can claim points for your diploma or not. In my case I am doing a Point test advice with Vetasses to be on safer side just in case if it's required at later stages. My friend who did mech Engg easily got through without any questions by CO and got the grant. So it's just luck I can say.


----------



## youmesss (Sep 19, 2018)

Hi Friends,

I am planning to apply for ACS evaluation for 261313 anzsco code.

I have a bachelor's.degree in Computer Science and working as a software engineer. I completed my 2 years of work experience on 12th September 2018.

I worked in 2 companies during my 2 year tenure and I have 1 week of dates overlap in relieving and joining in new company.
Employer A : September 12 2016 to March 10 2017
Employer B : March 06 2017 till date (1 week overlap from 06 March to 10th march)

Will this overlap cause any issue with Skill evaluation? I read that in case of concurrent or overlap in employment, ACS will ignore one and consider the other experience.. If that is the case, will I loose 6 months experience from employer 1 and end up with 1.5 years if experience and get a negative assessment or only loose the 1 week which is overlapping and still get a positive assessment? 

When is it safe for me to apply to get a positive assessment?


Sorry for a lengthy post and thank you in advance.


----------



## MJ.Sydney (Sep 3, 2018)

ptp said:


> No idea... but my opinion is that you file your EOI with correct details and hope that the ACS reverts with correct letter before next round...
> 
> Keep a watch as you may want to avoid hassles if you get ITA but ACS is still pending


Finally, I have received the amended result letter yesterday. Total processing time is 52 days.


----------



## dhaval_prjpt (Aug 17, 2018)

i have got positive result today.
but my pte is still pending. 
can you tell me the reference material or online site where i can practice for the exam ?

Thanks.


----------



## Curious_A (Oct 10, 2017)

You can refer E2 PTE youtube videos and Navjot Brar's YouTube videos. They have done a good job in explaining the concepts. Many videos for PTE are out there in YouTube and lots of apps for PTE in playstore. Just go through few and follow which suits you best. Also you can take some Pearson provided mock tests at some cost to understand where you stand and what needs improvement.

NB: This is just from my personal experience. Not promoting anybody here.


----------



## dhaval_prjpt (Aug 17, 2018)

Curious_A said:


> You can refer E2 PTE youtube videos and Navjot Brar's YouTube videos. They have done a good job in explaining the concepts. Many videos for PTE are out there in YouTube and lots of apps for PTE in playstore. Just go through few and follow which suits you best. Also you can take some Pearson provided mock tests at some cost to understand where you stand and what needs improvement.
> 
> NB: This is just from my personal experience. Not promoting anybody here.



Thanks, i appreciate the help.


----------



## Awaisi (Jul 17, 2018)

youmesss said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am planning to apply for ACS evaluation for 261313 anzsco code.
> 
> ...


Dont worry its nothing like that your 2 years experience will be deducted in any way by the ACS as per their rules... So no points for your experience in any way.. but they will access your qualification and you will be rewared with points of your education ... 
cheers!!


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

dhaval_prjpt said:


> i have got positive result today.
> but my pte is still pending.
> can you tell me the reference material or online site where i can practice for the exam ?
> 
> Thanks.


There is a thread PTE-A in this forum with lots of links and tips. Please check the same if not already.


----------



## smrt (Sep 21, 2018)

Hi, everyone 

I have query regarding acs assessment. I have done my bachelors degree in Electronics & communication post I worked as a software engineer for 3.5 years and then I have masters degree in ICT as major. Does ACS consider my work experience? so that I can claim points for work experience.


----------



## Awaisi (Jul 17, 2018)

smrt said:


> Hi, everyone
> 
> I have query regarding acs assessment. I have done my bachelors degree in Electronics & communication post I worked as a software engineer for 3.5 years and then I have masters degree in ICT as major. Does ACS consider my work experience? so that I can claim points for work experience.


No ! 
U can't claim points for experience as ACS will deduct 2 years of your experience by default..


----------



## ankur31 (Aug 20, 2018)

Just received my ACS assessment letter. Positive. 🙂 Applied on August 6th.


----------



## youmesss (Sep 19, 2018)

Awaisi said:


> Dont worry its nothing like that your 2 years experience will be deducted in any way by the ACS as per their rules... So no points for your experience in any way.. but they will access your qualification and you will be rewared with points of your education ...
> cheers!!


 Thanks mate!!!


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

*ACS pending - 8 weeks*

Hi folks!

I applied for ACS under occupation code 135112: ICT PM on July 31. Today marks the completion of 55 days but I haven't received any result yet. 

I had two employment reference letters spanning 10 years. That's it!

Has anyone else had a long wait time? Anyone waited over 9 weeks?

Cheers!


----------



## Awaisi (Jul 17, 2018)

kc_muzik said:


> Hi folks!
> 
> I applied for ACS under occupation code 135112: ICT PM on July 31. Today marks the completion of 55 days but I haven't received any result yet.
> 
> ...


dont worry u are about to receive soon... sometimes they process slow


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

Hey all,

We submitted for Review paying 395$ and submitted additional document as proof for our claim. We have received positive assessment result today. However we will be able to claim points only for employment after Aug 2015.

Probably to boost points have to go for partner skills assessment.


----------



## ptp (Aug 6, 2018)

Harini227 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> We submitted for Review paying 395$ and submitted additional document as proof for our claim. We have received positive assessment result today. However we will be able to claim points only for employment after Aug 2015.
> 
> Probably to boost points have to go for partner skills assessment.




Hey Congrats.... this is indeed good news. Go for partner skill assessment asap. The usual timeline for assessment has anyways gone very high...

But like this news, I am sure all other future updates are also going to be positive...

Congrats again


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

Thanks much for your wishes


ptp said:


> Hey Congrats.... this is indeed good news. Go for partner skill assessment asap. The usual timeline for assessment has anyways gone very high...
> 
> But like this news, I am sure all other future updates are also going to be positive...
> 
> Congrats again


Sent from my Moto G (5S) using Tapatalk


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

Harini227 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> We submitted for Review paying 395$ and submitted additional document as proof for our claim. We have received positive assessment result today. However we will be able to claim points only for employment after Aug 2015.
> 
> Probably to boost points have to go for partner skills assessment.


Good, Finally you got it assessed positively. Best wishes for points improvement!!!


----------



## reash (Sep 12, 2018)

Hi All, I have a query regarding EOI. In employment details which start date should I mention, the one ACS provided or the actual start date. My start year is 2008 but ACS deducted 4 yrs and considers from 2006. I submitted EOI with start date as 2008 and points calculated gave me 15 points for employment (8yrs and above). Please let me know if I should update it as 2012 in the EOI.


----------



## ptp (Aug 6, 2018)

reash said:


> Hi All, I have a query regarding EOI. In employment details which start date should I mention, the one ACS provided or the actual start date. My start year is 2008 but ACS deducted 4 yrs and considers from 2006. I submitted EOI with start date as 2008 and points calculated gave me 15 points for employment (8yrs and above). Please let me know if I should update it as 2012 in the EOI.


you cannot claim points before 2012. there are two options:

1. Break your employment in two entries (a) 2008 to 2012 and mark it as NOT RELEVENT (b) 2012 onward and mark it as relevant.
2. Enter details post 2012 only.

usually in forum I have seen people suggesting option 1. This way you enter all details but claim points only for period approved by ACS


----------



## reash (Sep 12, 2018)

Thanks PTP, will probably go with the first option.


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

Awaisi said:


> dont worry u are about to receive soon... sometimes they process slow


Hi All,

-Received my positive ACS assessment yesterday  
-Assessed as ICT major with 4 years deduction out of 10 years exp.
(I suspect because of my electronics and communication bachelors degree)

Overall processing time was exactly 8 weeks!


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

kc_muzik said:


> Hi All,
> 
> -Received my positive ACS assessment yesterday
> -Assessed as ICT major with 4 years deduction out of 10 years exp.
> ...


Congrats. Its 4 years in your entire past work history.


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

*ACS result*



scorpion24 said:


> Congrats. Its 4 years in your entire past work history.


Thanks!

Actually the explanation I received from my agent was that though my degree was assessed as ICT major it was not closely related to my occupation code.


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

I have a new query. The name in Passport is "Harini Mohan". Same in company 1. However in my current organization it is "Harini M". Will this cause any problem when I send for ACS assessment or thereafter during VISA process.


----------



## Awaisi (Jul 17, 2018)

Harini227 said:


> I have a new query. The name in Passport is "Harini Mohan". Same in company 1. However in my current organization it is "Harini M". Will this cause any problem when I send for ACS assessment or thereafter during VISA process.


Hey ,
Better ask your company to change that now, so at the end u will be fine !!


----------



## MdAamerHasan (Mar 15, 2018)

dhaval_prjpt said:


> Thanks,
> 
> One more question.
> will they send physical letter or will they confirm on mail, once they approve and finalise the application?


You will receive grant letter in mailbox.

263111 with 65 for 189
Age :- 30
Edu :- 15
PTE :- 20
DOE :- 19-3-2018
Invite :- Awated


----------



## goingtoaus (Oct 11, 2018)

majidk said:


> As per the official documentation of ACS no need to submit Resume, IELTS/PTE.
> Anyone can clarify more please?


You are right, no need to submit Resume and IELTS/PTE certificate ans also they dont even require High school marksheet or transcript


----------



## apoorva.agrawal.86 (Jun 10, 2018)

goingtoaus said:


> You are right, no need to submit Resume and IELTS/PTE certificate ans also they dont even require High school marksheet or transcript


Not sure which version of ACS documents are you referring to.

I applied for ACS assessment in September and referred the document version updated in Aug 2018.
They are now asking for a CV to be submitted along with the documents.
In my case, the CO specifically asked for the CV when she was unable to find it in my documents.
Would suggest you to please check the ACS site and documentation once before proceeding.

Regards,
A


----------



## ashrish (Oct 12, 2018)

Hi Guys,

My first company won't provide me reference letter and I only have colleague junior(7months) to me who still works there. If he writes affidavit letter, will ACS accept it as positive assessment? Please help.

I have all the supporting documents, experience letter, payslips, bank-statements.


----------



## goingtoaus (Oct 11, 2018)

apoorva.agrawal.86 said:


> Not sure which version of ACS documents are you referring to.
> 
> I applied for ACS assessment in September and referred the document version updated in Aug 2018.
> They are now asking for a CV to be submitted along with the documents.
> ...



I did refer to the Aug 2018 version but most of my friends who applied for ACS informed me that they do not require resume and they still have received positive outcomes.

Also the major issue that I faced was shrinking all the pdfs to match their size limit. So I did not upload the resume. But when you say they have got back to you asking for the resume, I feel i too must have uploaded that


----------



## apoorva.agrawal.86 (Jun 10, 2018)

goingtoaus said:


> I did refer to the Aug 2018 version but most of my friends who applied for ACS informed me that they do not require resume and they still have received positive outcomes.
> 
> Also the major issue that I faced was shrinking all the pdfs to match their size limit. So I did not upload the resume. But when you say they have got back to you asking for the resume, I feel i too must have uploaded that


Sure. You can now wait for the CO to approach you for the CV if at all he needs it.
Pdfs can be reduced in size by lowering the resolution of the scanned images before converting them to pdf.
Usually the CO reverts as soon as you submit your application. So you can expect him to connect with you in a couple of days max
If he does not, i think you are good to go then.

Regards,
A

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## vinayge (Nov 18, 2017)

Hi All,

Can anyone answer my query.

I have a ICT Major with 3 years experience in Computer systems and network engineer in India and 1 year in Australia.

I have previously applied for ACS and got my assessment in positive where i am able to claim points for australian work experience.

My question is i apply once again to claim for Indian work experience will my Work experience gets deducted for two years or not?

Regards,
Vinayge


----------



## UsmanGhani (Aug 20, 2009)

I am beginners and would like to know how ACS will assess. I have 12 years of work experience in ICT. My work is more related is 262113 (System Administrator) and Less 263111 (Computer Network and System Engineer)

But somehow I can see that 65% 262113 and 263111

However, I can see more possibilities for 263111 to get Visa easily. I would like to ask when applying for ACS if i select 263111, What will happen, if the assessment is negative and can ACS assign a related ANZSCO code in case they found that 263111 is not related.



Thanks
Usman Ghani


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

UsmanGhani said:


> I am beginners and would like to know how ACS will assess. I have 12 years of work experience in ICT. My work is more related is 262113 (System Administrator) and Less 263111 (Computer Network and System Engineer)
> 
> But somehow I can see that 65% 262113 and 263111
> 
> ...


If you select 263111 and the assessor finds you unsuitable he can either give you a negative assessment or he can offer to assess you under a different Anzsco code which he finds is more suitable for you

However, it is not done in all cases and it totally depends on the wisdom of the assessor 

Cheers


----------

